# Mosquitoes



## raprog (Nov 23, 2014)

My wife Sandra and I are moving to Cyprus this year, we now both suffer from mosquito bites, it only seems since we have retired, must have got sweeter with age!!! Can anyone suggest any good remedies other than garlic!! Thanks Roger/Sandra


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Anecdotal evidence on this, and other forums, suggests that taking Vitamin B1 on a daily basis makes you less likely to be bitten. I take it every day, thanks to the good offices of friends who recently moved out here, and will continue to do so. For some reason Vitamin B1 is very expensive here, compared to the UK (and it all comes from Holland and Barrett). I think we paid something like €13,00 in a pharmacy here and about €3,00 in the UK. Marmite is also supposed to keep the little beasts away, and - if you like it - much more fun than taking tablets.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

raprog said:


> My wife Sandra and I are moving to Cyprus this year, we now both suffer from mosquito bites, it only seems since we have retired, must have got sweeter with age!!! Can anyone suggest any good remedies other than garlic!! Thanks Roger/Sandra


You will probably get dozens of suggestions, because keeping them away seem to be a very individual matter. Some work on some people but not on others. My wife got eaten alive when we arrived, they have never bitten me, not one bite. For us mozzies is no problem, it is the noseeums.

We use a home made product built on essential oils. It sells in the beginning but is 100% effective on my wife. If you can develop a remedy that is effective on everyone, you will be millionaire

Anders


----------



## debs21 (Mar 13, 2013)

Avon do a spray called 'skin so soft' the one with a greeney/blue label is a good repellent for mozzies. Get some in the UK as cheaper than via Avon here, in fact you can bulk buy from ebay or similar.


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

I've tried the Avon spray and it did not work for me. A friend tried the Marmite trick last year when we came over on holiday, and it worked for her. I have tried it and it appeared to work, although I have since heard that it is all balony.


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Mosquito's are attracted by smell. Hence the use of all the spray and creams. Marmite works as after a period of time the smell (not noticeable by us humans) comes through the skin.

good luck.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

expatme said:


> Mosquito's are attracted by smell. Hence the use of all the spray and creams. Marmite works as after a period of time the smell (not noticeable by us humans) comes through the skin.
> 
> good luck.


Marmite works for some, but far from all, like all other things


----------



## poolmonkey (Jun 1, 2008)

A Cyp friend of mine swears by the tonic water in her G and T. 

I used to always get bitten when I came on holiday but after the first year living here, I never do. I think maybe mozzies prefer the lovely pink, soft skin of the tourists ;o)


----------

